# natural ss with tubes



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

how would you attach tube bands to a natural
thnks-SA


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

what type of tubes?? chines style or western? you can use the ball-in-tube method where you drill a hole through the fork insert the tube and place a ball in it to keep it from coming out, you can fold the tube over pull it through and put a match stick through the loop, you can use gypsy tabs, para tabs, eye hooks, etc.etc.etc. you should be able to find examples of all fairly easily..here's one of my favorites


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. Good video and techniqe using a girth hitch.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I like that method, simple and clean. I've got some Chinese tubes coming so I will keep this in mind for the appropriate fork.

sean


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm still kind of nervous about replacing my tubes. I just dont want to go blind in one eye and have to wear an eyepatch like a pirate!


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Abe_Stranger said:


> I'm still kind of nervous about replacing my tubes. I just dont want to go blind in one eye and have to wear an eyepatch like a pirate!


Go to your local sportshop or hardware shop, they sell polycarbonate eye protection that will even slip over current set of glasses that will give you protection from everything short of a thermonuclear strike.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good vid!


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Abe_Stranger said:


> I'm still kind of nervous about replacing my tubes. I just dont want to go blind in one eye and have to wear an eyepatch like a pirate!


Hey pirates are cool! lol

I'm still experimenting with my tube sets, so input is limited


----------

